# االاقسام العامة > دار مريخاب اون لاين >  >  في مفاجأة لا تقل عن مفاجأات المنبر استاد الهليل (الزريبة) ملك لعائلة  [you]

## مرهف

* 







:21:

غايتو لو فجأة كدة تلفوني دق وقالوا لي معاك مصلحة الاراضي
وانو ارض استاد الهليل طلعت ضمن ورثات جدك المتوفي سنة 1817
اول شيئ بفكر فيو بهدها بالفيها 
وابني في محلها مصنع مواسير
:z12:
اها لو طلعت ضمن ورثاتكم يا  [you] حتعمل شنو؟
:lllolll:
...
*

----------


## الغسينابي

* بهد الزريبة دي وابني في محلها حديقة حيوانات مش كانت اسمها الزريبة
*

----------


## طارق حامد

*هههههههههههههه 
جدك ده حارب في المهديه ...
دي ورثة تجيب امراض الجهاز التنفسي ...
ح احرقها بالجاز و اوزعها للفقراء والمساكين ...
*

----------


## غندور

*سأستعين بخبرات الامريكان والروس لأقتلاع هذه الآرض النجسة من جذور جذورها،ودفنها بمثلث برمودا حيث الداخل اليه مفقود مفقود....

  
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*ومن غير نقاش طوالى حاوهبها لى ناس البلديه(بدر الاوساط)
                        	*

----------


## بحاري

*ساشتكي مصلحة الاراضي لاشانة السمعة
                        	*

----------


## مرهف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة بحاري
					

ساشتكي مصلحة الاراضي لاشانة السمعة



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
:ANSmile26:

:blb6:

أحلي تعليق 
...
*

----------


## ودحسن

*الجزء الشمالي بقسمو لاقسام شي ملجة خضار وشي سوق حمير اما الجزء الجنوبي محل كان بيدخلو الصفوة حعملو حديقة وارفة لتجمع الصفوة
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*قطعتة قلبي هو براهو اليومين ديل ما راكب عدلو ..

بكسرة حتة حتة .. وحتة حتة بي فهم وبتصل بي اي جهة 

بتتعامل مع المواد الخطرة ،عشان يشيلوها واعدموعها بي عناية تامة 

خارج الكرة الارضية ..

وبشغل فيها قرأن كريم لمدة سنة كاااااااااملة 

* بعمل مدرسة لكرة القدم خاصة بالمريخ 
وبجيب كل الخبرات ، من حكام ، لي مدربين ، لي اطباء
نفسيين ، واصابات ، وبعمل قسم للمعلقين ..
*

----------


## مانديلا-89

* لا  000  بالتأكيد حا أحولها  الى حديقةٍ  غناء

تزدهى  بالزهور  وتفوح منها روائح الياسامين

والفل  والريحات  ويتوسطها  ملعب  جميل و

أنيق   كشافاته  تخلى الواحد  يصلى الضهر

نصّ  الليل ويخصص  لبراعم  الزعيم 0
*

----------


## hamdi73

*أما أنا فسوف أهدمه و ألقى بترابه فى عمق البحر و أبنى فى مكانه دورة مياه عامة مجانية .
*

----------


## مصطفي منعم

*حااعملا ميدان لي اشبال المريخ
                        	*

----------


## متوكل مصطفى عباس قرشي

*نخصص الجزء الأكبر سوق عيش ، والجزء الآخر مواسير بمختلف المقاسات .
                        	*

----------


## السنيور

*سوف   أجعلها   مقابر   للحمير    مش  مدفون  فيها  حمار
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*سوف اشيد عليه اكبر حوض للبط
                        	*

----------


## كدكول

*باجره لى واحد من اصحاب المزارع فى حلة كوكو عشان يدخل البقار بتاعتوا فيها
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*هاحول الاستاد لدار للشماشة هم اصلهم دايما فيهو
                        	*

----------


## farandakas

*
بهديها الى الجلافيط بس بشرط ابقى رئيس النادى وابقى ليكم ربراب جديد وكل يوم بهريكم بمفاجأه وبكتر ليكم فى المواسير وبظعط ليك روشا فى عمود كل يوم 
اكتر من كدا تانى دايرين شنو
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*انا شخصيا ازرعا حمص
                        	*

----------


## عبد العظيم حاج عمر

*اما انا  فسوف  اهدى ما ورثت الى جمعية الرفق بالملاعب ومن ثم احوله الى متحف يحكى عن ملاعب القرون الوسطى
*

----------


## عجبكو

*بلم حطب كتير وبحريقا  بيو وبعد داك بحولها لي حمامات لوجه الله تعالى اصلها ارض وسخة ما تنفع الا حمامات
                        	*

----------


## ابوعبير

*بهدها واعمل حولها سلك شايك واكتب ممنوع الاقتراب منطقة امراض
                        	*

----------


## فائزمصطفى جعفر

*حمانا الله ما لقيت لينا مكان غير زريبة العيش دى انت ما تتمني لينا ان شاء الله نص مربوع خلف الرد كاسل
                        	*

----------


## ارخبيل

*معليش ياشباب انا حاعملها مقبرة حتى يغفر الله لهم ما ظلو يغترفوه فى حقنا وحق جماهيرهم المغلوبة على امرها
                        	*

----------


## عاشق الصفوة

*هذه الارض غير صالحه الا لبحيره صرف صحي
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*افتح الابواب للبهائم يخشوا ياكلوا النجيلة بعد داك احفر اطلع الحمار الميت واجيب شيوخ يقروا قران لمدة عام  واعمله مستشفي
                        	*

----------


## mozamel1

*اول شيء استعين بكل شيوخ السودان لافساد سحر الحمار المدفون والكواديك الموجودة فيها وبعد كدا اطردهم شر طردة يتكلم عنها الداني والقاصي في الدنيا واخليهم يشيلوا استادهم طوبة طوبة وحديدة حديدة واعمل فيها استاد الزعيم العالمي واعمل جسر طائر بين العرضة جنوب والعرضة شمال باللون الاحمر والاصفر والدخول في الجسر للصفوة بالبطاقة الحمراء والصفراء والصفيراب يمتنعون لانها منطقة محرمة عليهم 
*

----------


## samawal

*أما أنا فإذا ما آلت إلي قطعة أرض إستاد الهلال 
يعني سااااااااااااااااااامحوووووووووووووووني 
سأرجعها الى الهلال مرة أخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرى 
أكيد محتارين ليه ؟ أقول ليكم لــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــية 
عشان يا صفوة بالجد أنا لريد الهلال أيوة ما تستغربوا 



















فالهلال أكتر فريق بفرح لما ينضرب في مقبرته 
والهليل ده برضك ما حبيبنا 
وفي حالة زي دي بتبرع ليهو بكل الأرض والغاني الله يا أخوانا 
ممكن تعمل بالقروش أي شيء لكن فرحة الجلفطة بالمقبرة ما بتقدر بي كنوز الدنيا 
نتنازل لهم عن ورثنا .. لنواصل في ورثهم التاريخي الذي خلفوه لنا (الخماسيات) (الهجين)
(الحمصية)
إتورثـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــي ..! 
*

----------


## ashraf21

*بخصصها لمدة 10 سنة لمحافظة امدرمان يعملوا فيها المولد ويمدحوا فيها
وبعداك كان في العمر بقية بزرعها برسيم وابو سبعين
                        	*

----------


## دقنو

*بنقب عن البترول من كترت الحمير المدفونة
*

----------


## alba6a7

*أهديهو للولاية وأوصي يعملوه موقف مواصلات عامة (الجخيس وغرب الحارات):cal:
*

----------


## Deimos

*بأجرها للجلافيط بسعر رمزي ...






























 عشان كل يوم أزلهم فيها ...

*

----------


## سحر النجوم

*السلام عليكم..بما إنني سحر النجوم اولا"بترحم علي جدي واطلب له المغفره وطواااااااااالي حأبلغ الcia بأن هذا مصنع الشفاء الجديد...
*

----------


## السيد

*مانقص مال من صدقة خليها ليهم صدقة علي روح المرحوم 
يعني عليك الله في زمتك اشردهم عشان يلقوا حجه يمشوا يلعبوا في الرد كسل اكون عوير يافرده ، مش حقتي اليقعدوا فيها مافي ليهم اي نوع من انواع المروق.

*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*الجزء الشمالى الشرقى مصنع للانتاج المواسير اما الجزء الشمالى الغربى للانتاج الاعلاف اما الجزء الجنوبى الشرقى حديقه حيوانات و الجزء الجنوبى الغربى زريبة
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*اها لو طلعت ضمن ورثاتكم يا  حسن يعقوب حتعمل شنو؟
غايتو انا بتبرع بى نصيبى ليك لكن انت عاوز تعمل بيهو شنو !

*

----------


## قوات الباتت لاو

*بعمل فيها مدرسة لتعليم الصغار لعبة كرة القدم ويستفيد منهم المريخ في المستقبل القريب 
*

----------


## طارق الامين

*أول شئ بجيب ناس كشة الكشكشة ...
..

يهدو المباني الخربة اللي فيهو دي ...

...

أسوي حمامات ...
...
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*اما انا بعملها قفص كبييييييييير واجيب جداد حي بدل الجداد الميت الكان فيها
*

----------


## متوكل عبدالله مختار

*انا مازيكم الناس ديل جيرانا وعدمانين الحبة وحال بالبلا
وبتاعين مشاكل ومفلسين بديهم مهلة لحدى يوم عشرة 
واخوان قلق ببهدلوهم  وبطلهوهم لى 
وببقوهم تجار مواسير
                        	*

----------


## محجوب الخير

*بنادى الوالى يعمل الدائرو فيها
                        	*

----------


## أزهري ود الخليفة

*ح أدور فيها مبيدات شيء وقاية نباتات وشيء إصحاح بيئة وهلمجراء
                        	*

----------


## sonstar

*اول شي بقلب الارض عشان تتنظف من الدنس الفيها
وببني فيها حوض سباحه عشان يعوم فيه البط لانو كتر اليومين ديل:514v[1]:
                        	*

----------


## asim saif

*اول حاجه بي جزء من نصيبي بشتري جهاز لتنقيب الذهب وبدي لي سلك وبشغل لعيبه الهلال عمال معاهو خليهم يسترزقو اصلا ناس علاء عصير ومنير انقده مابنفعو الا في الخلا كده اكون ساهمته في علاج الامهاااااااااات
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*ح اتبرا من جدي
*

----------


## هيثم جدو

*ده كلام لا يسر’ المقبرة دي لو انتهت تاني وين نلقى البنفرح لي هزيمتو 
وبرضو تاني وين نلقى الفريق البي فارق الصبر نرجى مباراتو معانا عشان نملو
ولا انتو دايرينو يتمسح عشان اخر مرة غلبناهو في الزريبة ما كان قريب




عشان كده اصلحه واطلع منو البهائم واسلمو ابو الهل 
*

----------


## احمد جبريل

*اولا ساقوم بصيانتها صيانه كامله واطليها باللون
             الاحمر والاصفر
واعمل عليها لافته كبيره ومضيئه واكتب عليها
آلت الى سودان المريخ بعد اعلان الهليل على افلاسه
حتى تكون حسرةً لهم ولاحفادهم الى يوم القيامه
*

----------


## أبو اية

*بعملها أكبر مورد للكسبره والشمار والشطه
قولو :يالطيف
                        	*

----------


## ايداهور22

*بعد فحص شامل من بواقي العظام 

بهديها لي ناس الموية لكثرة المواسير الفيها لتوسعة الشبكة
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*كتر خيرك يا مرهف خليت الناس دى تفش غبينتا وتطلع الجواها...تانى ناس الاراضى لو اتصلوا عليك ما ترد ليهم
                        	*

----------


## محمدطيب

*بتنازل لهم عنها  عشان  مايضيقونا في المفخرة
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

كتر خيرك يا مرهف خليت الناس دى تفش غبينتا وتطلع الجواها...تانى ناس الاراضى لو اتصلوا عليك ما ترد ليهم



 
.
اها انتى رايك شنو يابتى
*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

.
اها انتى رايك شنو يابتى



هلا بالبركه...والله ياجدو انا قلت نعملها مزبله لكن الجماعه قالو يخلوها ليهم صدقة لوجه الله تعالى


 تقبل تحياتى واحتراماتى
                        	*

----------


## ماسي الزعيم

*ح احرقها بجاز
                        	*

----------


## كته

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة البرنسيسه
					

هلا بالبركه...والله ياجدو انا قلت نعملها مزبله لكن الجماعه قالو يخلوها ليهم صدقة لوجه الله تعالى


تقبل تحياتى واحتراماتى



 
وانتى
تقبلى احترامى وتحياتى
تمنين 
 ان
اكون والدك وجدك وابنك
نعم الاحترام انتم













بالمناسبه
 (ماحصل سمعتينى كلمه شينه)
ربنا يحفظك يابنيتى
*

----------


## الملك_2009

*ببنى محلو مزرعة موووووووووووووز
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الملك_2009
					

ببنى محلو مزرعة موووووووووووووز



كان كده نخلى القرود قاعااااااده ما نطفشها
                        	*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كته
					

وانتى
تقبلى احترامى وتحياتى
تمنين 
 ان
اكون والدك وجدك وابنك
نعم الاحترام انتم













بالمناسبه
 (ماحصل سمعتينى كلمه شينه)
ربنا يحفظك يابنيتى



الحمد لله يارب وربنا يديم بينا الاحترام
                        	*

----------


## ابو راما

*كنت بخلي زي ماهو
بس قبل كل تمرين او مباراة للجلافيط يرددوا نشيد الصفوة ويدفعوا الجزية
                        	*

----------


## الامين1002

*والله يامرهف يادوب فتحت البوست مشغوليات ودوام لكن لاتستبعد ان يكون ذلك حقيقة بيت جدي رحمه الله لايبعد عن المقبرة كثيرا نحن اسرة امدرمانية ممتدة مابين العرضة شمال والعرضة جنوب وسوف نبحث الامر ولو ثبت ذلك حقيقة سنقوم بهد الزريبة بمن فيها.
*

----------


## حذيفة هاشم

*حاقسم الزريبة لى شوارع ....شارع منيرالانتر حيخشبيهو وارغو .....شارع هليفا حيخشبيهو قلق....كده كفاية الباقى نعرفو يوم 10
                        	*

----------


## az3d

*حا اخليهو الموقف الجديد والنجيلة تكون حديقة للجلافيط 
عشان البخلي هادتوا بتقل سعادتو وتاني ما بلقو حتة يشموا فيا ريحة شمار وبصل
                        	*

----------


## عم نصرالدين

*أنا  علي القسم ما اتعب فيها كتير

أول حاجة أحافظ علي اسم المقبرة ( واسميها مقبرة الكسبرة)

ويمين الله ما أدفن فيها ابن آدم مكرم :::::


أهديها للبلدية يدفنوا فيها جيف الحيوانات بس
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					

سأستعين بخبرات الامريكان والروس لأقتلاع هذه الآرض النجسة من جذور جذورها،ودفنها بمثلث برمودا حيث الداخل اليه مفقود مفقود....

 



:dogpile:  أنا مع غندور
*

----------


## سعد على بشاره

*ساحرقها بالدنميت ثم اقيم فيها ذكر وتلاوة فرآن لمدة  واحد وثمانون عام لكى اطهرها من دنس السحر ومقا  بر الحميروالحيوانات وارفع دعوة قضاْية  ضد من دفن الحيوانات وهى حيه
                        	*

----------


## كباشي

*زريبة مواشي 

+


سلخاااااااانة


*

----------


## محمد حبيب

*بهد المقبرة  وبعمل في محلها مسجد كبير 
وبسمي مسجد أبو خمسة اها رايك شنو يا مرهف كده كويس؟!
*

----------


## محمد حبيب

*ما تستبعدوا ياصفوة بمرورالزمن ممكن يظهر في المقبرة بترول نسبة لكمية الحيوانات المدفونة بداخلها 
*

----------


## الحافظ محمدصالح

*طبعا حيكون الملعب الرديف للزعيم بدون ادنى شك
                        	*

----------


## السيد

*عليك الله هي لحدي هسي ما أتلقي ليها سيداً يلمها الارض دي

والله انا كدا أتاكدت تماماً انها حقتهم بالجد نفس الملامح والشبهه مافي زول رسي علي حاجه ونفس الخلافات بس مايكون التزوير داخل فيها كمان

اول مره اشوف لي زول يورث صفاتوا قطعت ارض، ، ،

*

----------


## البرنسيسه

*والله يا صفوة لقيتكم غتتيتتين غتاته مباااااااالغه(يااااحليلكم كنتو مكبوتين وقاعدين)
                        	*

----------


## بدرالدين كرار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

 






:21: 
غايتو لو فجأة كدة تلفوني دق وقالوا لي معاك مصلحة الاراضي
وانو ارض استاد الهليل طلعت ضمن ورثات جدك المتوفي سنة 1817
اول شيئ بفكر فيو بهدها بالفيها 
وابني في محلها مصنع مواسير
:z12:
اها لو طلعت ضمن ورثاتكم يا بدرالدين كرار حتعمل شنو؟
:lllolll:

...



ببنيها ثلاث طوابق كية فيهم 
طابق اسوي فيه مصنع عصير 
وطابق اسوي فيه مطعم راقي للحمص بأنواعه

والطابق الثالث دا خليه في سرك 



بري مالك داير تورثنا اعقاب الجلافيط ديل :wulsh2n010937esxh8:
                        	*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*طالما نها بقت ملكي ...حا أبنيها وأجيب ليها نجيلة ملاعب وأزرعها ....وأكتب فيها استاد الخلال السوداني ...
وبعمل دورة لافتتاحها بمشاركة صاحب الأرض الخلال ...وماذنبي  والاسماعيلي ووفاق سطيف ...والفائز يلتقي الزعيم في المفخرة 
علي شرط تكون دورة سنوية ....لو وافقوا بخليها ليهم ولو رفضوا بعملها حمامات عامة .
*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*حا أبيعها و اشتري بدلها قطعة في الصالحة
                        	*

----------


## ابو ايلاف

*والله انا بهديها الى بلدية ام درمان لتعمل وحدة ادارة الزرائب
*

----------


## مريخى وافتخر

*بمرقهم منها وبصلحها لصالح احدى فرق الدرجة او الدرجتين....
                        	*

----------


## مصعب الشايقي

*طوالى احولو زريبة حمير
                        	*

----------


## وليد رابح

*حاسال نصيب الحمار كم  مش برضوا بوضع اليد  
*

----------


## راشد مرجي

*

حاولع فيها جاز

والارض بهديها لي ناس مازيمبي
                        	*

----------


## نزار عثمان

*نزار عثمان  انا  ولا  واحد تانى
                        	*

----------


## ahmed algam

*عارفين ياصفوة لو قالوا لي الكلام دا 


بقوليهم سمعتي ياناس 
*

----------


## وطن المريخ

*انا غايتو حاشكي جدي ده لربنا
عليك الله ما لقي إلا المكان داك يشتريهو؟
وبيني وبينكم لو قلت استثمرها إلا اهد السور البي اتجاه سوق العيش واعملها مخازن؟
وله اهد السور المن الناحية التانيه واعملو باركن للبصات الجديده
وفي فهمي افضل حل اخليهو استاد زي ما هو
وكل ما الاتحاد الافريقي يعين للجماعه حكام هجين بخليهم يلعبو فيهو
*

----------


## تينا

*اصلا لا تصلح لشي مثلث برموده لالالا ابوكدايس اصلا موجود 
دوره مياه هي اصلا كده
مقابر حمير لالالالالا
عشان الناس ماتمرض وتموت 
نزريبه واصلا زريبه ونمنع الناس تجي باقرب منها حفظا عليهم
ونخلها كده المسيح الدجال بطلع منها
                        	*

----------


## صدقى الزهاوى

*عليك الله دى ورثة لكن حاأخليها فى محلها وأعلنها كوشة مركزية للعاصمة، كده أحسن
                        	*

----------


## وش الرجال

*ماداير أقول وما داير أصرح
                        	*

----------


## لوناس

*ياشباب ماتبقو حاقدين انا والله مريخابية على السكين بس عاملين مطنشين قلتالا اجيب لى موضوع الفت ببهو العين واللة كدا كدا فائزين طالما نحنا صفوة ومهذبين وكل السودانين لينا مويدين وباصمين انو مافى زينا اتنين ولا هلال وبرازيل كفااية عجبكو يخزى العين .
                        	*

----------


## نادر عبدون

* بطلع الحمير المدفونة فيهو
*

----------


## mohammed31421

*سأتبرأ من هذه العائلة التي تترك متلكاتها كل هذا الزمن للهليل
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

 






:21: 
غايتو لو فجأة كدة تلفوني دق وقالوا لي معاك مصلحة الاراضي
وانو ارض استاد الهليل طلعت ضمن ورثات جدك المتوفي سنة 1817
اول شيئ بفكر فيو بهدها بالفيها 
وابني في محلها مصنع مواسير
:z12:
اها لو طلعت ضمن ورثاتكم يا الحوشابي حتعمل شنو؟
:lllolll: 
...



 



درست المرحلة الوسطى بأم درمان أذكر جيداً أن مكان إستاد الهلال كان سوق البهايم بالقرب من موقف دنقلا . . . 
لو طلع مكان الزريبة ملك لأجدادي لأعدته سيرته الأولى . . . و ما في مشكلة ممكن نخلي ليهم حتة كدا على جنب يتمرنوا فيها . . . طبعاً متعودين على الريحة دي 
*

----------


## شعاع النجوم

*يازووول اول حاجة بعملة الاستاد بخليهو بالحالة الراهنة واجيب بقر التصدير اختو فيه 
والنادي اعملو ملجا لاولاد المايقوما 
يعني يا حبيب  ما غيرة كتير في طبيعتو الاقتباس غير متاح حاليا
                        	*

----------


## مامون من اسلانج

*يا اخوانا دائما نحنا صفوة وزعما يعني بصريح العبارة ولو طلع ورثة فعلا 
سوف اهبه لي ناس الهليل اصلهم حبايبنا وجيوبهم خاوية 
نهدى ليهم الاستاد بس بعد تغيير اسم الملعب طبعا 
ونسميهو ملعب صفوة الزعيم (وقف خيرى) هههههههه
*

----------


## مريخابي وأفتخر

*بعملا دار للعجزه والمسنين
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي و افتخر

*لـــــــــــــيه كده والله الزريبه دي تتطلع حقتنا اول شئ اجيب غنم الحله كلهم فيها وتاني شي اقلبها ليك مغلق لاجود انواااع المواسير واضربه ليك لوووون الصفوه وابقيها ملعب المريخ الرديف
                        	*

----------


## stick

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه والله دى حلوه
 اول حاجة بهدها وفبكر فى الحمير يكون فى جزو مخصص ليها(زريبة )
الباقى بخلى موقف المواصلات يوسع فيهو
                        	*

----------


## النسر2

*أنتو خليتو راى ......بعمل فيها حمامات والدخول مجااااااااااااااااااااناً
*

----------


## الفكي مكي

*شكرا مرهف وكل المشاركين

تذكرت قصه الفنان السعودي محمد عبدو

والذي بني مسجدا تضرعا لله

الا ان اداره شئون المساجد بالمللكه

دفعت له كل التكاليف متعففه من اموال الفن والغناء


اها انما كان بقي استاد الهلال حقنا

والله وقسما ما يخش علي منو جنيه

دا طوالي ابيعوا بابخس الاتمان 

لكن القروش نوديها وين

لو عملنا بها اعمال خيريه

ما بتنفع زي قروش محمد عبدو


احسن حل نرميها في النيل

والله دي بتلوث النيل


يازول هوووي ختونا الشبهااات دي
*

----------


## aziz4545a

*خلعتوووووووووووووووني وهجمتوني . انا مابهدو بستفيد منو كملعب رديف لتيم الصفوه
                        	*

----------


## ابواخلاص

*بوهب نصيبي لعشاق الزعيم وخاصة لصفوة منبرمريخاب اون لاين
                        	*

----------


## جنوبى

*بصراحة حاعملو وقف ينتفع منه الفقراء
                        	*

----------


## waleed salih

*مبدأيا كدا بدخل فيه غنم اقرضن النجيلة لانو قرض الغنم تاني ما بفتق (بقوم) هههههههههههههه
بعداك اعمل مسابقة للمضرين تستمر 6 شهور ونشوف ضرر الفائز ونطبقو فيها
                        	*

----------


## محمد العمده

*سوف اعمل منها فندق خمسة نجوم واسميه فندق ما ----- زنبى
*

----------


## shdaad

*كان عندي حبوبتي لمن نقول ليها حاجة كعبه تقوليك (نبرا يا ولدي ونستبرا ) 
كمان انا بوصفي واحد من اسرة وعائلة شداد ومن الجيل الرابع عشر واملك كافة الصلاحيات التي تخول لي بالحديث باسم العائلة نقول وبالصوت العالي (نبرا ونستبرا ) (والشر برا وبعيد) واذا صدقت هذة الرواية اعلن باني متبرع بها الي مستشفي الامراض العقلية والعصبية
                        	*

----------


## معتصم الصايم

*            حاعمل زريبة ابقار 
*

----------


## سوسيوة

*ههههههههههههههههه
خلعتني  يا مرهف 
طوالي بقول ليهم الخط غلط ....
الورثه ساعة تجيني  ما تجي الا في الحتة الغلط ؟؟؟ بالغتة وشذيت
مالو جدي ده كان جنة ؟؟؟
ما كان بيعاين لي الرياض وكافوري والثورات والصافية وشمبات لحدي مايمشي زريبة العيش
نبرا ونستبرا  من حمي الضنك؟؟؟

*

----------


## Dndrawi EL sir

*حا اعملها وقف لطلاب جامعة المريخ
                        	*

----------


## النسر الجارح

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

 






:21: 
غايتو لو فجأة كدة تلفوني دق وقالوا لي معاك مصلحة الاراضي
وانو ارض استاد الهليل طلعت ضمن ورثات جدك المتوفي سنة 1817
اول شيئ بفكر فيو بهدها بالفيها 
وابني في محلها مصنع مواسير
:z12:
اها لو طلعت ضمن ورثاتكم يا النسر الجارح حتعمل شنو؟
:lllolll:

...



الأخ الكريم :
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

في البداية اتشرف بالإنضمام الآن لهذا المنتدى العامر والذي ارجو ان يكون منبرا لتطوير مريخنا العظيم.
انا العضو المسجل اليوم النسر الجارح عضو منتدى كورة سودانية السوداني والكاتب الصحفي لعمود ( شئ من حتى) بصحيفة وهج الصفوة سابقا. دهشت لوجود اسمي المسجل في البوست قبل تسجيلي!! ولو كان هناك عضو بنفس الإسم فكيف اكتمل تسجيلي اذن ؟؟ فمن تعني بالنسر الجارح ؟؟ وآسف لهذه البداية (الاستفسارية) ولكنها المفاجأة.
مع تقديري واحترامي.
*

----------


## midris3

*بعيد محرقة هولوكوست اي جليفيط يتحرق فيها
                        	*

----------


## khaled elamin

*اعملها ملجئ للجنوبين
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*بتأكد أولا من لون الحمار الدفون
                        	*

----------


## مهدي محمد عبد الماجد

*انا برحب بالنسر الجارح المريخي الجديد و كل الشباب الانضموا اخيرا للمنبر
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
والله حابيعها للوالي
                        	*

----------


## ود الحتانه

*   حا احبس  فيها   القذافي   وحكام  الممتاز   حتي   يموتوا  معذبين   بالعطس  
*

----------


## shdaad

*حبيبي  يا مرهف عليك الله أكتب علي لساني وبوصفي وريث شرعي من  للاسرة شداد اني متنازل عند الزريبة لتحول الي مصحة للامراض العقلية والنفسية.(مع مجانية لعلاج لاهل الاعلام الازرق وفي مقدمتهم الرشيد علي عمر
                        	*

----------


## ابراهيم 258

*كل مانبت من سحت فالنار اولي به
                        	*

----------


## جدو المحسي

*ههههههههههههههه لالالا ما كنت حاغير فيه حاجات كتيرة بس كنت حغير اللوان من الازرق للاحمر وارفع فيه علم المريخ
                        	*

----------


## هشام احمدموسى

*وبعمل في محله دار عجزه عشان ندخل فية هيثم قارورة

*

----------


## محمد حسن حامد

*حااطلع الحمير المدفونه دي

واقلبه سوق مواشي موش زريبه
                        	*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

 







:21:

غايتو لو فجأة كدة تلفوني دق وقالوا لي معاك مصلحة الاراضي
وانو ارض استاد الهليل طلعت ضمن ورثات جدك المتوفي سنة 1817
اول شيئ بفكر فيو بهدها بالفيها 
وابني في محلها مصنع مواسير
:z12:
اها لو طلعت ضمن ورثاتكم يا  الشمشار حتعمل شنو؟
:lllolll:
...



هههههههههههههههههههه يوما سعيد ده يوم يضربو لي يقولو لي ورثتكم علي بالجزيمه الا كان اعملها كوشه ولا اديها ناس الصرف الصحي يكبو فيها البتاع :1251:ههههههههههه 
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*بحولها لموقف مواصلات ..... لان الموقف ضيق وزحمة

*

----------


## تيسير فضل المولى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

 






:21: 
غايتو لو فجأة كدة تلفوني دق وقالوا لي معاك مصلحة الاراضي
وانو ارض استاد الهليل طلعت ضمن ورثات جدك المتوفي سنة 1817
اول شيئ بفكر فيو بهدها بالفيها 
وابني في محلها مصنع مواسير
:z12:
اها لو طلعت ضمن ورثاتكم يا تيسير فضل المولى حتعمل شنو؟
:lllolll:

...



 اكيد حاعملو فرع تاني للسوق الشعبي امدرمان
                        	*

----------


## ابومضوي العسيلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرهف
					

 






:21: 
غايتو لو فجأة كدة تلفوني دق وقالوا لي معاك مصلحة الاراضي
وانو ارض استاد الهليل طلعت ضمن ورثات جدك المتوفي سنة 1817
اول شيئ بفكر فيو بهدها بالفيها 
وابني في محلها مصنع مواسير
:z12:
اها لو طلعت ضمن ورثاتكم يا ابومضوي العسيلاوي حتعمل شنو؟
:lllolll:

...



انت يامدير مالقيت لينا غير الارض المسكونة دى ,,, كلها مليانة اعمال شيطانية .
وطالما ما بقي مافي خيار غيرها ,,, اول التبادى انزل فيها طلاب خلاوى البرعي عشان تطرد كل الابالسة تاني حاجة افك فيها بخور لمدة دور واهم حاجة اوفر كمية من الكمامات لزوم الازالات وكدى والاهم من ده كلو حفاظا علي ارواح المواطنين من الشمار والكسبرة والغبار ح اطالب بترحيلهم لحين الانتهاء من عمليات الازالة .
وبعد كل تلك المراحل اشيد الارض دار لعجزة الهلال الليهم تمانين سنة منتظرين هليلهم يجيب كاس او ممكن اسورها واعملها مقبرة بالجد لدفن احلام بني زرقان :ANSmile03:
*

----------


## ميرغنى تاج السر

*طبعا حااعمله محطة للصرف الصحى بامدرمان لانها ملوثه ولا تصلح لغير الصرف الصحى
*

----------


## نزار سعيد

*المشكلة أنو حايكون معانا في الورثة بعض الصفيراب ديل حايسببوا لينا مشكلة ...لكن أقول ليك حاجة ...أنا حااتبرع ليهم بنصيبي عشان يقوموا بتنظيف الزريبة من الحمير المدفونة فيها على الاقل من أجل مصلحة الحي وكدة ...
*

----------


## حمزه احمد الماحى

*    هذه الارض تدنست و اصبحت لاتنفع لاى غرض 
    لذلك بدون تردد ساحولها لحمامات عامة 
*

----------


## Mohamed Eisa

*والله يا مرهف لو طلعت من ضمن ورثاتي هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههها ( واسعة شديد دي ياخي) 
اتبرع بيها لكل الجياع في بلادي الناس البحلو بشاي كمبا وقبل دا في 3 انفار ( قارورة وكفتيرة والعوير حق ناس البرير دا) ديل ما يختو فيها اصبع مش كراع واجيب ليك صوط عنج معطون في قطران (جيو شو جيو شو جيو شو ) لمن يعرفوا حاجة
*

----------


## sinary

* انا غايتو بهدمها وبعمل في محلها حواشة وبزرع فيها الشمار والكسبرة وبقسم العايد من المحصول للفقراء والمساكين
*

----------


## haj

*اكسره اسبيه بور مدة 100 سنه
                        	*

----------

